# JBL Gto24001 amp



## Ramhemi462 (Apr 30, 2015)

Brand new never used! 2400 @2 1750 @4 this thing is a beast. I wish I had got to use it but i got hurt at work and need money now 
I can't post links yet but just search "jbl gto24001" on eBay and it's the only one on there. Reserve price is $500 plus shipping


----------



## arsus88 (May 2, 2015)

Cash on Delivery or only shiping?


----------



## Ramhemi462 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry I sold it a couple days ago and haven't deleted all my ads yet


----------



## -+Deez+- (May 21, 2015)

Just bought one off eBay for ~$515 shipped. Brand new, never used great condition. Fast shipping to boot!


----------



## CaptainATI (Jul 24, 2015)

These amps are legit, just got mine in too


----------

